# What should I name him/ her?



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

My bird Blueberry just had a baby hatch. I want a good name for him her. I will get some pics of him/her with Blueberry soon. Thanks
Taylor


----------



## PapaPigeon (Dec 22, 2004)

*Name*

Howabout Strawberry, or Rasperry? LOL


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

lol thank you.  I am thinking of a boy and a girls name. Like Benji maybe.  Well, I will think about it.
Taylor


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Used to just go by band numbers on the birds. Say 141. I new who he was and remember alot of what he had going for him. some people give names some do not. I still refure to band numbers over names


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

I have bad news. Blueberry's baby dissapeared. He is missing. Now she is going to be in morning for about 2 weeks.
Taylor


----------



## surfingpigeon (Apr 28, 2005)

*Oh man...*

Oh that's to bad..  Any ideas on what happened?


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

re lee said:


> Used to just go by band numbers on the birds. Say 141. I new who he was and remember alot of what he had going for him. some people give names some do not. I still refure to band numbers over names


I name my special birds and all the others I call by band number.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Find*

Did you find that baby? If not sorry.


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

No I didn't find the baby. I think it may have been a blue jay that came in the coop when blue berry was out flying at took the baby away. I read in a book that they take the baby with them. *SIGH* I feel most sorry for Blueberry, now she is still mopeing around. She has been trying to lay and egg and seems very territorial about her box. But no eggs. She also has been laying on the nest for a week. Has anyone's bird done this before? 
Thanks,
Taylor


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Trap Door*

DO THE PIGEONS HAVE THIER OWN DOOR? Does it have bars on it? So pigeons can get in and not out.


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

The door was cracked open about an inch so I guess that is how they got in. I feel so bad.


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

It is a regular door. It is just a mini one.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear about the baby. Yes, parents do go thru a period of mourning, and it would be good to keep her occupied with other pigeons. Does she have a mate? 

You need to see if you can keep the coop closed if you are not there, as little ones will fall prey to other birds and snakes, even the smallest openings.

I'm sorry, give Blueberry a warm hug from me.

Treesa


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Treesa,
I will. Yes, next time I will keep that door closed. Every day check to make sure that, that door is locked.
Thanks,
Taylor


----------

